# Necropsy



## Baby Juliet (Mar 14, 2009)

Do you know of a guide such as

http://www.geocities.com/virtualbiology/

that I can use for rabbits?

Are stomach problems the most common cause of death?


----------



## pamnock (Mar 14, 2009)

This is an excellent site that lists the most common causes of death in rabbits and other small animals. 

There are a number of sites you can probably find online that have necropsy info. Rabbit Production (you may be able to find it at the library) also has good info.

I have this manual: http://openlibrary.org/b/OL11206991M

http://www.lbah.com/rabbits/gistasis.htm

http://www.baa.duke.edu/companat/BAA_289L_2004/Digestive_system/Rabbit/rabbitgut.htm

http://www.baa.duke.edu/companat/BAA_289L_2004/UG_system/Rabbit/rabbitug.htm

Pam


----------

